# real video



## HeRaTiK (21. November 2001)

hallo...

würde gerne wissen wie mann real video sachen abspeichern die vom internet gestreamt werden...


das muss doch irgendwie gehen oder???

kennt ihr euch da aus??? gibts da nen tool für???


----------



## Shiivva (21. November 2001)

bis gestern hab ich immer gedacht, das ginge nicht, aber mein Freund meinte, er hätte von so einem "mitschneider" gehört.
D.h. so ähnlich wie das bei Quicktime funktioniert (da kannst Du ja auch einstellen, ob er das movie aufnehmen soll)

hm, nur wie findet man so ein Tool?...wäre auf jeden Fall auch brennend dran interessiert 

*// edit: mitschneiden war gar kein schlechter Begriff, hab dadurch folgendes gefunden --> http://www.divxonline.de/knowhow/capture/
Muss ich sofort ausprobieren *g*


----------



## Robert Fischer (21. November 2001)

ja auf jedenfall kannst du mit jedem ordentlichen screen-capture-tool, welches directx versteht auch einen bestimmten bereich mitschneiden. aber ein direktes tool wäre natürlich besser.


----------



## Shiivva (21. November 2001)

wow...wow...wow 

hab grad beides ausprobiert und es funktioniert  einfach geil!


----------



## Robert Fischer (21. November 2001)

die programme sehen wirklich vielversprechend aus, werde diese auch gleich testen. interessant ist auf der seite auch die information zu p2p-tools


----------

